# Silly question! I'm new lol



## alysn1drlnd (Jan 30, 2013)

In facility coding, what are the the other numbers in this example (not the cpt code, the one below it) and where do you get those numbers from? (the 99.21) 

96374
99.21

Thanks!


----------



## lennyrubin66@gmail.com (Jan 30, 2013)

*Feedback*

Actually this codes are found in the ICD-10-CM volume 1 through 3. They are the index procedure codes  and you can locate them in the back of the book.
I hope that helps!


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 30, 2013)

alysn1drlnd said:


> In facility coding, what are the the other numbers in this example (not the cpt code, the one below it) and where do you get those numbers from? (the 99.21)
> 
> 96374
> 99.21
> ...



These are not ICD-10 Cm codes, they are ICD-9 Cm volume 3 codes, if you have a hospital edition of the code book then you book contains the volume 3 codes if you have a physician version your book does not contain these codes.  Vol 3 code are inpatient procedure codes and are used for inpatient facility billing only.  For facility inpatient you do not use CPT codes.
The vol 3 ICD-9 Cm will no longer exits after Oct 1 2014, it is being replaced by ICD-10 PCS codes


----------



## alysn1drlnd (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone! And I have to give props to all the inpatient coders! That is hard work! And I need to study up! I have CPC, but that is nothing compared to CPC-H (lol obviously since I had no idea ICD9 had procedure codes lol). Thanks again everyone for the help!


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 4, 2013)

if you are looking into the CPC-H you still do not need to know the Vol 3 codes nor the ICD-10 PCS codes as they are used in the inpatient department only.  However if you want a position in the facility I would suggest you do know these codes and how the inpatient side is different.  Many times when working in the outpatient department, I was pulled to work inpatient claims as well as ambulance claims.  I was paid high because I did have this knowledge and could be pulled to where I was needed.  But they are not on the CPC-H exam.


----------

